# B-17 MAINTENANCE MANUALS



## fubar57 (Jan 20, 2021)

Radios, turrets, fire extinguishers etc. Library – Hangar Thirteen Covers of some manuals...

















​

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow! Just the information I've been searching for... operation manual and parts catalog for the Sperry Ball Turret!


----------

